# 93000 denied



## coders_rock! (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello everyone,

My doctor is being denied 93000 when billed with E/M visit, or sometimes the Dr. is paid for 93000 & is denied the E/M visit. Can someone explain why this is happening?

Thank you!


----------



## amym (Feb 7, 2012)

I have never had an EKG deny because of an E&M billed same day!


----------



## Kathy B. (Feb 7, 2012)

I believe you have to attach a 25 modifier to the E and M code, then bill the 93000.  This is how we process our claims.

Hope this helps!


----------



## emgarcia (Feb 7, 2012)

*93000*

I always attach a modifier of 25 with my 93000


----------



## sky (Feb 12, 2012)

i've noticed certain insurances pay just the ekg, & some just pay the ov.  i always include mod 25 to the e/m code & will use a different dx code to the e/m & ekg.  i think it just depends on the insurance.


----------

